
Show HN: Open-Source Serverless Mixpanel with Snowplow and Cube.js - keydunov
https://cubejs.io/examples/event-analytics/
======
mhoad
Looks like a cool project. Just to confirm you are capturing analytics data
using Snowplow and then using Cube.js to form dashboards based on the
database?

